# Cat savaged by neighbours greyhound



## DG1 (Apr 15, 2011)

I am devastated my blind cat wandered into my neighbours garden and was savaged by their greyhound. He has a broken jaw and the vet doesn't yet know of any other injuries. He has been placed in an oxygen chamber and given strong pain relief and they will xray him tomorrow. 

My cat is 13 and has diebetes and we have nursed him through this for the past 6-7 years and I am not ready to let him go. Obviously I would if he was suffering but he doesn't deserve this. My neighbour is also very upset and has offered to pay for any treatment but if I could turn back the clock I would. 

I am feeling emotionally drained and I am looking for some virtual comfort.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh  i am so sorry, everything crossed for your cat that he is ok xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

OMG!!!!!  

You poor thing and your poor baby.  My heart goes out to you and your little man. I pray that he stays strong though the night and that he gets through this horrible ordeal. Big loves from our house to yours and big ((((HUGS)))) too.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

omg big (((((hugs))))) to you and your poor poor baby i hope she recovers soon for you xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

really sorry about your cat, hope he is going to be ok


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh no, that's terrible 

My thoughts are with you and your boy. I hope tomorrow looks brighter for him once he's x-rayed and thoroughly checked over.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

omg im so sorry big hugs fingers crossed for you poor cat


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear this , my daughters cat was killed by a greyhound last year and the owner did sod all about it


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi, just saw your first ever post here, i cant even begin to think how you are, my heart goes out to you and also your darling boy, am keeping everything crossed for you and your darling, am sending big hugs to you and puss xxxx.


----------



## BAM (Apr 8, 2011)

You poor thing - that is just awful news. Got all fingers and toes crossed that everything will be okay. Update when you can
x


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your cat and sincerely hope that he recovers!
BUT - Don't want to be the one to start a war but why the hell are you letting a blind cat wander the streets?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

This happened a few years ago with our cat and the neighbors hunting lurcher. Thankfully we where out in the garden at the time so we could pull the dog off the cat, but I dread to think of what could of happened. I hope your little man makes it.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry, hope he is ok  Sending hugs to you all.


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry, I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. I hope he recovers. Sending lots of positive vibes.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

I am so sorry...sending you all the hugs in the world..to you and your cat..and hoping he makes a full recovery xx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sorry to hear about your cat and sincerely hope that he recovers!
> BUT - Don't want to be the one to start a war but why the hell are you letting a blind cat wander the streets?


Well try not to then...its hardly the time !!

The OP said her cat wandered into the neighbours garden....her cat wasnt exactly wandering the streets !!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sorry to hear about your cat and sincerely hope that he recovers!
> *BUT - Don't want to be the one to start a war but why the hell are you letting a blind cat wander the streets*?


That thought crossed my mind too DT, but you're braver than me for asking outright


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

honeysmummy said:


> Well try not to then...its hardly the time !!
> 
> The OP said her cat wandered into the neighbours garden....her cat wasnt exactly wandering the streets !!


Try NOT to what exactly! Are you blind too???? The cat is blind! it should not imo be wandering anywhere!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> That thought crossed my mind too DT, but you're braver than me for asking outright


Never one to beat around the bush me!


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> That thought crossed my mind too DT, but you're braver than me for asking outright


I'm a chicken too


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sorry to hear this  Did he get out by mistake? poor boy  Hope he gets better *big paw hugs*


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Never one to beat around the bush me!


I know, and hats off to you kiddo


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Try NOT to what exactly! Are you blind too???? The cat is blind! it should not imo be wandering anywhere!


Aw come on. Their really is a time when a line should be drawn about consideration and tact, and this is it. OP asked for comfort, not opinions. If you don't have anything nice to say then don't say it at all springs to mind in this particular situation. Sorry, but it's a wee bit below the belt. And I don't want to start a war either


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Try NOT to what exactly! Are you blind too???? The cat is blind! it should not imo be wandering anywhere!


So we have resorted to rudeness quite quickly then...nice !!

I was pointing out that this has recently happened and i think its too soon to be asking questions like that..there should be support before questions.

Maybe the cat was allowed in the garden with a certain amount of supervision and wandered into the neighbours garden.

We dont know do we ?...but as i said..time and place and OP is obviously very upset

I am not blind to things either....thanks...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sorry to hear about your cat and sincerely hope that he recovers!
> BUT - Don't want to be the one to start a war but why the hell are you letting a blind cat wander the streets?





dougal22 said:


> That thought crossed my mind too DT, but you're braver than me for asking outright





Ally-Kats said:


> I'm a chicken too


my thoughts to but I worded it differently


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Sparkles87 said:


> Aw come on. Their really is a time when a line should be drawn about consideration and tact, and this is it. OP asked for comfort, not opinions. If you don't have anything nice to say then don't say it at all springs to mind in this particular situation. Sorry, but it's a wee bit below the belt. And I don't want to start a war either


Fraid I am on the side of the animals not the humans! A blind cat should not be out imo!



honeysmummy said:


> So we have resorted to rudeness quite quickly then...nice !!
> 
> I was pointing out that this has recently happened and i think its too soon to be asking questions like that..there should be support before questions.
> 
> ...


Erm! check back sweetie! you were the one that started with the attitude! 
If you cant take it! dont dish it out!


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm on both sides - I don't think loving animals means you have to lose a sense of human empathy. If the cat did get out by accident I'm sure OP feels guilty enough after what happened due to their mistake, and does not need someone to remind them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> my thoughts to but I worded it differently


Fraid I don't put sugar on the top my friend! A spades a spade in our house!


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Fraid I am on the side of the animals not the humans! A blind cat should not be out imo!
> 
> Erm! check back sweetie! you were the one that started with the attitude!
> If you cant take it! dont dish it out!


my first statement had no attitude..i was just simply expressing my opinion about the questions being asked so early in the thread.. i think you will find that you got personal pretty fast !!

By the way...i am not your sweetie...and trust me i can take it..when its justified

Not willing to hijack this thread anymore

OP...really hope you get good news tomorrow...hope your cat pulls through x


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Sparkles87 said:


> I'm on both sides - I don't think loving animals means you have to lose a sense of human empathy. If the cat did get out by accident I'm sure OP feels guilty enough after what happened due to their mistake, and does not need someone to remind them.


But the original post doesn't say the cat got out by accident. I must admit, the first thing that crossed my mind when I read the first post was about allowing a blind cat to go out due to the vulnerability issue.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I would be devastated if this happened. You cannot really blame the puppy, just a bad situation all round. Hope he gets better and can lead a safe life from now on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

honeysmummy said:


> my first statement had no attitude..i was just simply expressing my opinion about the questions being asked so early in the thread.. i think you will find that you got personal pretty fast !!
> 
> By the way...i am not your sweetie...and trust me i can take it..when its justified
> 
> ...


Then you stick to your opinion! BUT dont slate mine ! AND I'll say what the hell I like! certainly wont be running it by you first!


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> But the original post doesn't say the cat got out by accident. I must admit, the first thing that crossed my mind when I read the first post was about allowing a blind cat to go out due to the vulnerability issue.


The first post didn't say how the cat got out. We don't know. Exactly my point; it crossed your mind, you didn't say it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Sparkles87 said:


> The first post didn't say how the cat got out. We don't know. Exactly my point; it crossed your mind, you didn't say it.


Thats half the problem though! too many folk dont say what they are really thinking!

I am NOT a cat person - (too fooking catty for me in the cat section) but I do have cats We have a fox come into our garden, my seventeen year out is still pretty fit and does go outdoors! but there is NO Way I would let him out unsupervised of an evening! JAnd do not think that a blind cat should be out at all! Even if it got out by accident I would have been close on its tail had it have been mine!
But hey ho! we can't all be the same can we now!
DT


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thats half the problem though! too many folk dont say what they are really thinking!
> 
> I am NOT a cat person - (too fooking catty for me in the cat section) but I do have cats We have a fox come into our garden, my seventeen year out is still pretty fit and does go outdoors! but there is NO Way I would let him out unsupervised of an evening! JAnd do not think that a blind cat should be out at all! Even if it got out by accident I would have been close on its tail had it have been mine!
> But hey ho! we can't all be the same can we now!
> DT


How can you have cats and not be a cat person??  you just dont wana admit it!! :hand: 

cat section isnt 'catty' the dog section is 'bitchy' though :ciappa: :ciappa: :hand: :hand: (geddit!!!??  )


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> *Thats half the problem though! too many folk dont say what they are really thinking!*
> 
> I am NOT a cat person - (too fooking catty for me in the cat section) but I do have cats We have a fox come into our garden, my seventeen year out is still pretty fit and does go outdoors! but there is NO Way I would let him out unsupervised of an evening! JAnd do not think that a blind cat should be out at all! Even if it got out by accident I would have been close on its tail had it have been mine!
> But hey ho! we can't all be the same can we now!
> DT


Normally DT, I am one of the ones that ask questions, too many for most on here it seems. I'm not everyone's cup of tea, not being pink and fluffy :tongue_smilie: 
So, I'm glad you asked as I'm interested to know the answer. Plus, you can have the backlash, I'm too tired tonight


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thats half the problem though! too many folk dont say what they are really thinking!
> 
> I am NOT a cat person - (too fooking catty for me in the cat section) but I do have cats We have a fox come into our garden, my seventeen year out is still pretty fit and does go outdoors! but there is NO Way I would let him out unsupervised of an evening! JAnd do not think that a blind cat should be out at all! Even if it got out by accident I would have been close on its tail had it have been mine!
> But hey ho! we can't all be the same can we now!
> DT


I'm an advocate of people saying what they think on the forum
DT, but sometimes tact doesn't go amiss when the entire situation is unknown. William (my 8 month old kitten) is indoors and shall likely be staying that way. If he accidentally got out and was badly injured or killed on the road would you question me on my ownership if I was to post a thread about the situation? I hope not. But you're right - both the world and the forum would be pretty boring if we were all the same.

Sparkles


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> How can you have cats and not be a cat person??  you just dont wana admit it!! :hand:
> 
> cat section isnt 'catty' the dog section is 'bitchy' though :ciappa: :ciappa: :hand: :hand: (geddit!!!??  )


All my cats have lived to a ripe old age - but they are moggies! Seems that there are a lot of pedigree cat owners in the cat section and also some breeders! then there are them like Hobbs Auriela, & TJE (sad face)Buffy, yerself and a few more that really know their stuff! I cannot contribute anything that I consider of value so therefore tend to keep out! That said !! I do read and also ask for advise re food from time to time!

As for the dogs - dog are my hobby, I am certainly not expert in any area her bit of a jack of all trades master of none!

As for the cats & the bitches! reckon I can handle them when push come to shove
lol
DT


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> *All my cats have lived to a ripe old age - but they are moggies! * Seems that there are a lot of pedigree cat owners in the cat section and also some breeders! then there are them like Hobbs Auriela, & TJE (sad face)Buffy, yerself and a few more that really know their stuff! I cannot contribute anything that I consider of value so therefore tend to keep out! That said !! I do read and also ask for advise re food from time to time!
> 
> As for the dogs - dog are my hobby, I am certainly not expert in any area her bit of a jack of all trades master of none!
> 
> ...


Just because you have moggies, doesn't make you a non cat person!!! You love your cats, so you ARE a cat person


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I sincerely hope he gets better! 
I'm sure he will be ok given some time to heal and lots and lots of love once he is ok to cme home 

Ems xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Sparkles87 said:


> I'm an advocate of people saying what they think on the forum
> DT, but sometimes tact doesn't go amiss when the entire situation is unknown. William (my 8 month old kitten) is indoors and shall likely be staying that way. If he accidentally got out and was badly injured or killed on the road would you question me on my ownership if I was to post a thread about the situation? I hope not. But you're right - both the world and the forum would be pretty boring if we were all the same.
> 
> Sparkles


Sparkles! unfortunately I were standing right at the back of the queue when the good lord dished out the tact!
And think that posts that have followed mine it is quiet obvious that there are many on the same wavelength as me!
We do as you say not know the true facts - BUT - I would have thought that the OP would have worded the thread such as 'my blind cat escaped and was attacked by a greyhound' or summat to that effect!

By not commenting on the fact that the cat was blind folk could have read this (many do google throws up pf more then most) and thought it perfectly acceptable to let a blind cat wander!

If I am wrong and the cat did escape - then all I can say to the OP that I am sorry for jumping to conclusions! BUt!! that said - it were the folk that jumped on it and made a big thing of my pot that has made this worse! because the one thing I will do is stand my ground where animals are concerned! especially when I think I am right!
DT


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> How can you have cats and not be a cat person??  you just dont wana admit it!! :hand:
> 
> cat section isnt 'catty' the dog section is 'bitchy' though :ciappa: :ciappa: :hand: :hand: (geddit!!!??  )


Oh wow! This must mean I'm both catty and a bitch. Poor me! There's no hope! Lol!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Being someone who usually wades straight in when something rattles me,,I have to say I bit my tongue when I read this thread ,,but, on reflection the question is flashing a big red light,Why & how did a blind cat manage to wander so far from the house if it wasnt allowed to have this sort of freedom on a regular basis.I do hope it is not seriously injured and I have great sympathy for the owner of the cat and the owner of the greyhound .This just goes to show that care must be taken with our animals,they rely on us to make sure that they do not come to any harm.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> Oh wow! This must mean I'm both carry and a bitch. Poor me! There's no hope! Lol!


Is your T broke


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

buffie said:


> Being someone who usually wades straight in when something rattles me,,I have to say I bit my tongue when I read this thread ,,but, on reflection the question is flashing a big red light,Why & how did a blind cat manage to wander so far from the house if it wasnt allowed to have this sort of freedom on a regular basis.I do hope it is not seriously injured and I have great sympathy for the owner of the cat and the owner of the greyhound .This just goes to show that care must be taken with our animals,they rely on us to make sure that they do not come to any harm.


does that mean that you sort of agree with big bad DT


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> All my cats have lived to a ripe old age - but they are moggies! Seems that there are a lot of pedigree cat owners in the cat section and also some breeders! then there are them like Hobbs Auriela, & TJE (sad face)Buffy, yerself and a few more that really know their stuff! I cannot contribute anything that I consider of value so therefore tend to keep out! That said !! I do read and also ask for advise re food from time to time!
> 
> As for the dogs - dog are my hobby, I am certainly not expert in any area her bit of a jack of all trades master of none!
> 
> ...


lo I have a half moggie, who Im currently poking in the ear annoying him, but his still purring, crazy sod! And a full moggie 

cat person cat person!! ner ner!!   :ciappa:



Sacremist said:


> Oh wow! This must mean I'm both carry and a bitch. Poor me! There's no hope! Lol!


lol a catty bitch!  

ill be one soon dont worry itll be a new group for us!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Is your T broke


I'm replying using my phone and it keeps self-correcting only incorrectly. Lol!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> I'm replying using my phone and it keeps self-correcting only incorrectly. Lol!


Excuses, excuses  :tongue_smilie:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> does that mean that you sort of agree with big bad DT


:thumbsup: :smile:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

im so sorry for all involved I hope your baby makes it through the night and recovers


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Hope the poor cat makes it through this. Paws crossed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

doubletrouble said:


> sorry to hear about your cat and sincerely hope that he recovers!
> But - don't want to be the one to start a war but why the hell are you letting a blind cat wander the streets?


well said!!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

remind me never to ask for comfort and empathy on this forum 

OP I hope your cat recovers quickly


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

My SIL took on a pair of kittens from a rescue centre. Tom and a queen, the queen is blind, her brother sticks to her like glue. Under very careful supervision she can go out in the garden for a play. Visitors to the house often do not at first even realise she is blind.

I am sorry to hear about your poor cat. I had to have one PTS myself today. I hope your little cat recovers..


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Mese said:


> remind me never to ask for comfort and empathy on this forum
> 
> OP I hope your cat recovers quickly


For Mese and them that are querying my compassion! I would suggest that you ALL read back to my first post! There was nothing whatsoever up with that! I said my bit and that were it!
But as usual on PF it don't stay there does it, there are them on PF that see the slightest pull up as a reason for a scrap!! coming on and saying what a nasty nasty person I am! Aint that right honeybum?

Sad fact we dont live in a perfect world and my pink tinted specs are bust!
Note up with speaking your mind! shame a few more dont imv!


----------



## GingerHound (Apr 11, 2011)

I hope there is some good news on this today.


----------



## DG1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for your comments but unfortunately I will be deleting my membership to this forum as of now. You can't beat me up anymore than I have beaten myself


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

DG1 said:


> Thanks for your comments but unfortunately I will be deleting my membership to this forum as of now. You can't beat me up anymore than I have beaten myself


I'm sorry you feel 'beaten up'. A member asked a reasonable question that other members were thinking, me included, and the following post caused some friction unfortunately.

On an internet forum, people are entitled to ask questions to ascertain facts before making a judgement. However, on this occasion, the person asking the question appeared to be judged before you could come back and anwser the question 

I appreciate how you must feel right now, but please go back through the whole thread before deciding to leave. You were given a lot of support and EVERYONE hopes that your cat recovers well.

Fingers crossed that things are looking better today for your cat.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> Oh wow! This must mean I'm both catty and a bitch. Poor me! There's no hope! Lol!


hehehe in that case I'm catty, bitchy and piggy......bit worrying that :lol:

O.P I hope your poor old fella is ok and not suffering at all. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

DG1 said:


> Thanks for your comments but unfortunately I will be deleting my membership to this forum as of now. You can't beat me up anymore than I have beaten myself


I were one of the first to send well wishes re your cat!
I merely asked why a blind cat were allowed to wander the streets!
There was absolutely no nastiness in my post whatsoever until the frigging holier then vow folk stuck their oars in slating me for my choice of words!!
You had EVERY opportunity to respond and put me right. And it was certainly not my intension to offend you!
And if I deleted my account everytime someone took a pop at me I would be in the guiness book of records!

I shall ask the same questions again
Has te cat improved.
And do you let your blind cat wander?
DT


----------



## GingerHound (Apr 11, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You had EVERY opportunity to respond and put me right. And it was certainly not my intension to offend you!


I would imagine the OP was more worried about his/her poor cat than "putting you right".

There is a time and place and IMHO this isn't it.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> I am sorry to hear about your poor cat. I had to have one PTS myself today. I hope your little cat recovers..


Sorry to hear that N&S, hugs xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sorry to hear about your cat and sincerely hope that he recovers!
> BUT - Don't want to be the one to start a war but why the hell are you letting a blind cat wander the streets?





GingerHound said:


> I would imagine the OP was more worried about his/her poor cat than "putting you right".
> 
> There is a time and place and IMHO this isn't it.


My original quote is above! Pray tell me exactly which bit of that is so offensive?

T/is a big bad cruel world that we live in and if anyone finds that offensive then I feel sorry for em!


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Any news yet?


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Accidents happen sometimes, and at times when you are distressed you just want support rather than having to explain - explanations can come later.

I really feel for the OP as there have been occasions where I too have wished I could have turned back the clock, and at my time of distress I don't think I could have handled someone asking me the same questions I have taunted myself with. I just wanted well wishes and no judgement.

Such is the nature of forums though, as you are on a place where everyone has their own opinions, experience and levels of tact and you may sometimes not read what you want to. 

We come to forums as sometimes the kindness of strangers heals us quicker than those around us - when I had a recent miscarriage it was the kindness of strangers on a forum that got me through the bad times more than my immediate family as sometimes don't want to share your grief when others are also grieving. My experience of losing my cat was exactly like losing a member of the family and my grief was no less.

OP, if you are still reading I do hope your cat is restful and heals quickly. Whatever the circumstances of the incident, don't worry about that now. We can't live life by 'what ifs'; sometimes things just happen.

Hugs xxx


----------



## GingerHound (Apr 11, 2011)

Lumboo said:


> OP, if you are still reading I do hope your cat is restful and heals quickly. Whatever the circumstances of the incident, don't worry about that now. We can't live life by 'what ifs'; sometimes things just happen.


+1

I know I would be devastated if something like that happened to any of my animals and I hope the cat concerned gets through this ok.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

OP you have had a lot of support here from members wishing your cat well. A few remarks may have been tactless and there was no need for that but that is how forums are I'm afraid, just as in life.
It was a fair question to have been asked, though I wouldn't have asked it in that manner, and many members have got hot under the collar on your behalf. It only takes the odd word in a post to set these things off - in this case the words 'wandered' and 'blind'. No one here knows the circumstances of how your poor cat was injured and some have leapt to conclusions that may or may not have been justified. Without the full facts that is always going to happen 
I sympathise with your distress and know that you will feel guilty, whatever the outcome for your cat, but I do not think it was anyone's intention to 'beat you up' over this. It is a very emotive issue


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> OP you have had a lot of support here from members wishing your cat well. *A few remarks may have been tactless *and there was no need for that but that is how forums are I'm afraid, just as in life.
> 
> *It was a fair question to have been asked,* though I wouldn't have asked it in that manner, and many members have got hot under the collar on your behalf. It only takes the odd word in a post to set these things off - in this case the words 'wandered' and 'blind'. No one here knows the circumstances of how your poor cat was injured and some have leapt to conclusions that may or may not have been justified. Without the full facts that is always going to happen
> I sympathise with your distress and know that you will feel guilty, whatever the outcome for your cat, but I do not think it was anyone's intention to 'beat you up' over this. It is a very emotive issue


This ^^^^^ is rather contradictory 

A member asked a question that others were thinking, and she was subsequently jumped on. It was a reasonable question as a blind cat is a vulnerable cat. Had the member who asked the question not been jumped on, and the OP would have come back and answered the question, then everything would have been clarified. No one made a judgement, they just asked in their own way. And, as it's been said time and time again, we are all different and ask in a variety of ways. Just because a member asked in 'her way' doesn't make it offfensive. It was a reasonable question.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

GingerHound said:


> +1
> 
> I know I would be devastated if something like that happened to any of my animals and *I hope the cat concerned gets through this ok*.


^^^^^^ EVERYONE on the thread feels the same.


----------



## GingerHound (Apr 11, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> ^^^^^^ EVERYONE on the thread feels the same.


I'm very glad to hear it.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

GingerHound said:


> I'm very glad to hear it.


If you read the entire thread, it's crystal clear. Every person who posted wishes the cat well.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> This ^^^^^ is rather contradictory
> 
> A member asked a question that others were thinking, and she was subsequently jumped on. It was a reasonable question as a blind cat is a vulnerable cat. Had the member who asked the question not been jumped on, and the OP would have come back and answered the question, then everything would have been clarified. No one made a judgement, they just asked in their own way. And, as it's been said time and time again, we are all different and ask in a variety of ways. Just because a member asked in 'her way' doesn't make it offfensive. It was a reasonable question.


It was a fair question asked in a tactless manner - does that make it less confusing and contradictory?


----------



## GingerHound (Apr 11, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> If you read the entire thread, it's crystal clear. Every person who posted wishes the cat well.


I'm still very glad to hear it. 

But as I said, time and place and this isn't the time or place to be having an argument about who said what, so perhaps you could let it drop?


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> It was a fair question asked in a tactless manner - does that make it less confusing and contradictory?


what was tactless about it?

how else could she have asked it?

OP i hope your cat is doing better and makes a full recovery, but you can obvioisly see why your post raises the comments it does. If your cat had escaped, you would have said "escaped blind cat savaged by greyhound", because you said he "wandered off" that implies a certain amount of "letting" or negligence on your part, which of course is bound to lead to people asking "why did you let the cat wander off"


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> It was a fair question asked in a tactless manner - does that make it less confusing and contradictory?


Yes, it does 

The person who asked the question has explained that they were at the back of the queue when tact was handed out. Plus, it's a internet forum; people take offence at loads of things if they're not written in a pink and fluffy manner.

But, as for stating it was asked in a tactless way, that's just an opinion. I didn't find it tactless. Forthright maybe, but a relevant question.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

GingerHound said:


> I'm still very glad to hear it.
> 
> But as I said, time and place and this isn't the time or place to be having an argument about who said what, so perhaps you could let it drop?
> 
> ...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

There is no point in posting these who said what to whom comments. They are not constructive to the thread or the atmosphere on the forum.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Well thank you everyone that shares my views! But here goes another thread that goes t*ts up when the bible thumpers and do gooders get a wiff! I say for the last time my thread were never intended as an insult! How many times do you see in other areas of the forum a child gets savaged and dies and folk saying why the hell was the dog left with the child in the first place!
T'is human nature to think this way!


You lot who are so shocked by my response reckon its time to getyourselfs back into your shell of cotton candy!! Because the day I run by any of you lot EXACTLY what the hell I can and cannot say will be the last time I post on here!

Now perhaps you delicate folk should set about doing what needs doing and put the world to rights! coz honest!! you are wasted on me!

DT


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

DG1 I hope your poor kitty makes it. I'm sure you are devasted x


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> There is no point in posting these who said what to whom comments. They are not constructive to the thread or the atmosphere on the forum.


But people should read the whole thread before making snide comments and 'roll eyes' emoticons. So in this instance, it did need to be pointed out I feel.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> It was a fair question asked in a tactless manner - does that make it less confusing and contradictory?


What exactly was tackless about it?  Have you never been in dog chat when a child is savaged by a dog to read the questions that are ask there!

As far as I see it - my first comments were perfectly aired!

Had honeybum kept her gob shut it would have been read and forgotton!
But no!! they are like a bunch of sheep!

I dont see her being quoted and slated! But then you can all quote and slate me till the cows come home! I aint goin alter!


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> What exactly was tackless about it? Have you never been in dog chat when a child is savaged by a dog to read the questions that are ask there!
> 
> As far as I see it - my first comments were perfectly aired!
> 
> ...


It wasnt tactless, it was just direct and like you said earlier there will have been other people thinking the same and just not asking. Think sometimes on forums people jump into an argument without reading everything thats been said, which is a shame.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Kitty_pig said:


> It wasnt tactless, it was just direct and like you said earlier there will have been other people thinking the same and just not asking. Think sometimes on forums people jump into an argument without reading everything thats been said, which is a shame.


thank you! and that is exactly how it looks from where I',m sat! perhaps some of them adding fuel to the fire should look a little bit more at what exactly they are saying and the repucussions it is causing! And a fair few likes on my initial post so I am obviously not alone in my views!

Very sad for the OP!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Fire ... meet water!

OP I hope your cat makes it through with no lasting problems.

With regards to anything else being said here ... It could have been much worse, DT could have said much worse! I don't see anything horrific in what she said in her first reply. I do think people are thinking more about the OP feelings than the pain and suffering the poor cat is feeling right now. 

I do think those questioning DT's motives and tact are probably doing more damage than DT ever did here. It clearly wasn't an accident that the cat was out.

Different folks different strokes


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> For Mese and them that are querying my compassion! I would suggest that you ALL read back to my first post! There was nothing whatsoever up with that! I said my bit and that were it!
> But as usual on PF it don't stay there does it, there are them on PF that see the slightest pull up as a reason for a scrap!! coming on and saying what a nasty nasty person I am! Aint that right honeybum?
> 
> Sad fact we dont live in a perfect world and my pink tinted specs are bust!
> Note up with speaking your mind! shame a few more dont imv!


Theres a time for speaking your mind and a time when tact and keeping quiet are needed

Im the worlds worst for speaking my mind and saying what I feel , in real life as well as online ... but that still doesnt stop me from being compassionate and keeping my gob shut when what I say could hurt someone

im not having a go , just saying what I feel


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Really only got one thing to say .....

I hope the cat in question has survived the night, and goes on to make a full recovery.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Hopefully the OP will come back with an update and maybe explain some of the mystery about why the cat managed to get out


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Hopefully the OP will come back with an update and maybe explain some of the mystery about why the cat managed to get out


It's unlikely, though, OP said they are leaving the forum. OP said because they feel like they are being beaten up. A bit of an over-reaction in my opinion. The question DT asked about why the cat was wandering about when blind hasn't been answered. Leads me to suspect the real reason OP has left is because they cannot give a good reason to explain why a vulnerable cat was wandering around outside on its own.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> It's unlikely, though, OP said they are leaving the forum. OP said because they feel like they are being beaten up. A bit of an over-reaction in my opinion. The question DT asked about why the cat was wandering about when blind hasn't been answered. Leads me to suspect the real reason OP has left is because they cannot give a good reason to explain why a vulnerable cat was wandering around outside on its own.


Oh dear apologies, I read through the thread and didnt see OP return, I shall go reread.

* found it, so dense today * As they are beating themselves up it seems that perhaps that cat should not have been outside. I hope this serves as some sort of warning to others who may be in the same situation....


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> It's unlikely, though, OP said they are leaving the forum. OP said because they feel like they are being beaten up. A bit of an over-reaction in my opinion. The question DT asked about why the cat was wandering about when blind hasn't been answered. Leads me to suspect the real reason OP has left is because they cannot give a good reason to explain why a vulnerable cat was wandering around outside on its own.


Being amongst the first to offer sympathy to the OP last night, I am HORRIFIED and MORTIFIED to come on here today and read the posts, and arguements, that followed. 

How the HELL can you be so unsympathetic. The OP would have been in a terrible state of shock and in a highly emotional state. He / she was hoping to get support, kind words and hope in the form of 'this happened to my cat but he pulled through'. Instead the OP finds the sympathy coming in the shape of accusations and recriminations and people who think they have the right to be judge & jury on an incident they knew sod all about!!!

I'm sure the OP would have supplied more information further down the line when they had better (hopefully) news on their cat who, at the time in question, was in a very poor way.

I have no problem with people speaking their mind but some keyboard warriors around here would do well to remember that every keystroke they type will have a direct effect on everyone who reads them. The OP was not in a good emotional space at THAT time to read those questions and answer them rationally.

This forum is full of so many lovely, GOOD people but some of you need to temper your goodness with compassion and tact if you wish the wisdom you impart to be listened to.

If the OP is still here - although WHY they would want to be goodness only knows!! - I hope your boy has made it through the night, I hope the vet has been able to work his magic and I hope he is with you for some time to come.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I think the question was a natural one, and not cruel. Circumstances don't change what needed to be asked.

If I came online and posted 'my newborn kitten just got mauled by a tomcat' are you saying that the exact same question wouldn't be asked?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Talk about being told off! lol.

Maybe you're right. Maybe we should all sympathise with the OP. I mean it's not their fault that when they let their BLIND cat wander out the door it was savaged by a dog is it? 

Personally I'm feeling very sad for the poor kitty, I just hope the poor thing isn't in any pain  I also hope that if anyone reading this has a blind kitty that they too let go outdoors ... well I hope they stop that imediately after having it spelt out for them what a terrible idea it is for the cat. I doubt that would happen if this thread was just full of tea and sympathy unfortunately.

*realises that the truth will hurt *

Can I just point out that it would never have got to this point had folk not jumped on DT for what was a perfectly reasonable question.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I think the question was a natural one, and not cruel. Circumstances don't change what needed to be asked.
> 
> If I came online and posted 'my newborn kitten just got mauled by a tomcat' are you saying that the exact same question wouldn't be asked?


Ok course they wouldn't! they all live in cloud coukoo land surround by everything pink and fluffy where there is no cruelty , no poorly animals no neglect by owners and everyone is perfect ! They look out of their pretty little windows wearing their rose tinted spectacles and think that everyone is as perfect as they are there are no big bad peeps in pink fluffy land!

If you want to go live there ,there is one vital attribute that you need, you need to be able to agree with EVERYTHING anyone says - whether you believe if or not!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Being amongst the first to offer sympathy to the OP last night, I am HORRIFIED and MORTIFIED to come on here today and read the posts, and arguements, that followed.
> 
> How the HELL can you be so unsympathetic. The OP would have been in a terrible state of shock and in a highly emotional state. He / she was hoping to get support, kind words and hope in the form of 'this happened to my cat but he pulled through'. Instead the OP finds the sympathy coming in the shape of accusations and recriminations and people who think they have the right to be judge & jury on an incident they knew sod all about!!!
> 
> ...


Of course, you are right we should show compassion for the OP. Tell you what, I'll just take all my pets and set them loose on the nearest motorway for a little run-around. If one of them gets hit by a car, I'll just pop along to this forum so you can all feed me your tea and sympathy.

MY SYMPATHY LIES WITH THE CAT! Quite frankly I have no time, patience or sympathy with someone, who clearly does not have enough sense to know that you do not let a BLIND cat wander about on its own. You are clearly thinking only of the OP and not the actions performed by the OP which led to this cat being savaged. Where is your sympathy for the cat?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Being amongst the first to offer sympathy to the OP last night, I am HORRIFIED and MORTIFIED to come on here today and read the posts, and arguements, that followed.
> 
> How the HELL can you be so unsympathetic. The OP would have been in a terrible state of shock and in a highly emotional state. He / she was hoping to get support, kind words and hope in the form of 'this happened to my cat but he pulled through'. Instead the OP finds the sympathy coming in the shape of accusations and recriminations and people who think they have the right to be judge & jury on an incident they knew sod all about!!!
> 
> ...


Cry me a river.

Pls let it go!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> Of course, you are right we should show compassion for the OP. Tell you what, I'll just take all my pets and set them loose on the nearest motorway for a little run-around. If one of them gets hit by a car, I'll just pop along to this forum so you can all feed me your tea and sympathy.
> 
> MY SYMPATHY LIES WITH THE CAT! Quite frankly I have no time, patience or sympathy with someone, who clearly does not have enough sense to know that you do not let a BLIND cat wander about on its own. You are clearly thinking only of the OP and not the actions performed by the OP which led to this cat being savaged. Where is your sympathy for the cat?


Cracking good post! and a fair comparrison! I am out later, what If I leave my elderly cat our in the garden knowing full well that we have a fox visiti most nights! Then I'll come on here an look for sympathy should he be attacked!!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear about what happened. Attacks by dogs and in some cases foxes, appear to be far more commonplace these days. I've heard about quite a few recently. I also think it's good your neighbour is willing to pay for the treatment-some of the owners I heard about weren't!

Hope your cat will be be OK and recovers soon!


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I am HORRIFIED and MORTIFIED to come on here today and read the posts, and arguements, that followed.


oh yeah, were you, i was horrifeid and mortified that a blind cat was allowed outdoors and allowed to wander off, i find it normal and undertsandable that this was questioned.



MoggyBaby said:


> How the HELL can you be so unsympathetic.


some people care more about the cat than the owner, is that so difficult to understand that their sympathy lies mainly with the cat? people with blind cats or deaf cats or unneutered cats dont get to make mistakes, dont get to let them just wander off, because when they do the results can be anything from dire to fatal.



MoggyBaby said:


> Instead the OP finds the sympathy coming in the shape of accusations and recriminations and people who think they have the right to be judge & jury on an incident they knew sod all about!!!


but you have no problem judging others? why is it okay for you to judge and question double trouble, yet not okay for double trouble and the people who agree with her to judge and question the op? if you dont want people to judge or question, perhaps you should start leading by example instead of doing this old "do as i say and not as i do" routine.



MoggyBaby said:


> I'm sure the OP would have supplied more information further down the line when they had better (hopefully) news on their cat who, at the time in question, was in a very poor way.


i dont know about you, but i had all the information i needed when i read the words "blind" and "wandered off", those words combined... I would have expected run over by a car to follow them.



MoggyBaby said:


> I have no problem with people speaking their mind but some keyboard warriors


youre a bit of keyboard warrior yourself, what use do comments like these serve, they only throw flames on the fire, which i dont mind, its when people like you dress their words up as mediating/helping others that gets up my nose



MoggyBaby said:


> This forum is full of so many lovely, GOOD people but some of you need to temper your goodness with compassion and tact if you wish the wisdom you impart to be listened to.


no, to be effective for animals it needs a lot more straight talking people like double trouble and a lot less patronising nods of agreement from the tea and sympathy people


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I had a deaf cat and there is no way on this earth did I ever let her go outside alone because I knew she was vulnerable. If a dog had gone for her or a car been approaching, she could not hear it. It is just not safe for cats with disabilities like deafness or blindness to be WANDERING around outside without supervision. The only time my girl went outside was to sit or play in the cat run.


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

I haven't looked at this thread since last night but now I have I'd just like to clarify that I am none of the following; 'a bible basher', 'holier than thou', 'pink and fluffy', 'living on cloud cuckoo land', nor any of the other many
things that have been levelled at those who voiced an opinion on DT's initial post. 

OP if you're still about then good luck with your cat and I sincerely hope he recovers and lives a safe life. I didn't mean to cause such bother on your thread and am sorry it's turned out this way. But please do update with any news if you feel you can. 

Sparkles


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Any news yet on how your poor puss is getting on?
Is he still at the vets?

I do hope that he will make a full recovery.
Please keep us up dated!


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear about your cat and I hope he recovers well. 

As the owner of a greyhound I know that many are not cat friendly. Mine definately isn't and wears a muzzle when we go out just in case. 

I do my best to check that there are no cats in my garden before I let him out but I am afraid I can't always be sure. If anything happened I would be devastated but I'm afraid if the cat is in his garden there would be nothing I could do to stop him hurting or killing it, I am not as fast as him! 

I am glad the owner offered to help though. I know I would. 

Good luck.


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

Guinevere13 said:


> I am very sorry to hear about your cat and I hope he recovers well.
> 
> As the owner of a greyhound I know that many are not cat friendly. Mine definately isn't and wears a muzzle when we go out just in case.
> 
> ...


it must be every bit as awful for the owners of the dog, not that they could have done anything to prevent it, but they too have to live with the consequences


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

DG1 said:


> Thanks for your comments but unfortunately I will be deleting my membership to this forum as of now. You can't beat me up anymore than I have beaten myself


Please don't go until you update us.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

catsmum said:


> what was tactless about it?


You say "did someone let him out?" - that way the OP gets the message that it was not a wise thing to do, without getting the message that everyone is condemning her.

Liz


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

lizward said:


> You say "did someone let him out?" - that way the OP gets the message that it was not a wise thing to do, without getting the message that everyone is condemning her.
> 
> Liz


that something can said differently does not mean it was tactless, everything can be said differently

i am an adult, i suppose doube trouble is too, do you think either of us need you or the moderators or the tea and sympathy folks teaching us how to communicate?


----------



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

What an awful thing to happen, hope your kitty recovers soon. Maybe we will never find out now


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

This is a very sad story but i am not sure why you are all arguing for pages and pages when the OP isn't even on here and cannot even answer DT or anyone else with questions about what happened. 

It could be that she knows she was in the wrong and cannot handle coming back on to answer the questions, but whatever the reason lets just hope the cat is ok and will make a full recovery.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

lizward said:


> You say "did someone let him out?" - that way the OP gets the message that it was not a wise thing to do, without getting the message that everyone is condemning her.
> 
> Liz





catsmum said:


> that something can said differently does not mean it was tactless, everything can be said differently
> 
> i am an adult, i suppose doube trouble is too, do you think either of us need you or the moderators or the tea and sympathy folks teaching us how to communicate?


Spot on right catsmum! When I need advise on how to reply to a thread Liz ward I shall ask! but pleazzzze DONT hold your breathe!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

My goodness, how do some of you manage to breathe away up there on the moral high ground??? You're so damn high up you've acquired God complexes!!!! Think you're the right-hand man now with a right to make judgements do you?

Which part of my post, when I stated " a situation that you know sod all about" did you actually FAIL TO UNDERSTAND?????????

There could have been ANY number of reasons how the cat ended up in that situation but thanks to some of you jumping up onto your high horses, we will never know how it came about or the fate of the poor cat in question.

And DON'T patronise me with your 'pink fluffy rose-tinted glasses' comments because, when it comes to the harsh realities of life and my fellow man, I have forgotten more about these things than some of you will ever experience in your lifetime. Fortunately, dealing with those same realities has taught me that human beings are fallible and that mistakes can be made. Thus, I can say that _'I'_ have compassion and sympathy for others.

Some folks around here would do well to remember that for every finger you point at someone else, there are three pointing back at yourselves.

Furthermore, the more you try to justify your actions here, the more guilty you make yourselves appear.

Once again, a new PF member has removed themselves from the forum because of your assumed superior attitudes. Well, you won't be getting rid of me because someone has to be the voice of reason amongst the more sanctimonious so-and-so's on here!

Finally, I have had a lot of experience with 'straight talkers' - they are usually the people with a lot of voice to talk with but not actually very much worthwhile to say, lacking in depth and completely oblivious to the feelings of those around them because they are too busy thinking that they are always right!

There, I hope that was 'straight talking' enough for you!!!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> My goodness, how do some of you manage to breathe away up there on the moral high ground??? You're so damn high up you've acquired God complexes!!!! Think you're the right-hand man now with a right to make judgements do you?
> 
> Which part of my post, when I stated " a situation that you know sod all about" did you actually FAIL TO UNDERSTAND?????????
> 
> ...


+

My goodness, how do some of you manage to breathe away up there on the moral high ground??? You're so damn high up you've acquired God complexes!!!! Think you're the right-hand man now with a right to make judgements do you?

Back at ya! 

I'm sorry but flipping heck! :lol: I don't mean to laugh but your post is soooo hypocritical it's unreal!

There is one thing here that will always be the case when ever things like this happen on the forums ... People being passionate about pet welfare! and for some that will and always will come before posters hurt feelers (Deja vous!).

Was it on this thread or another that I posted similar ... oooh here it is : http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/159123-place-2.html#post2380080


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> My goodness, how do some of you manage to breathe away up there on the moral high ground??? You're so damn high up you've acquired God complexes!!!! Think you're the right-hand man now with a right to make judgements do you?
> 
> Which part of my post, when I stated " a situation that you know sod all about" did you actually FAIL TO UNDERSTAND?????????
> 
> ...


Hey!!!!
You talking to me or chewing a brick?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey!!!!
> You talking to me or chewing a brick?


PMSL. I haven't heard that saying in years, thanks for the laugh


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey!!!!
> You talking to me or chewing a brick?


If the cap fits.......


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> PMSL. I haven't heard that saying in years, thanks for the laugh


No i havent heard it for years either, so funny!!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> No i havent heard it for years either, so funny!!


Are we showing our age


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> Are we showing our age


Yes i think so.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Finally caught on this thread tonight been busy but wow talk about madness :lol: 
OP i do sincerely hope your cat pulls through and would love to see you come back and update with happy news. I did also wonder why the cat was outside in the 1st place but seeing someone else ask the question, i was just awaiting a reply from OP, not expecting people go to crazy over it. Is it not a reasonable question? 

It is something which unfortunately could have been prevented by using common sense, when my eldest cat at 17 turned deaf she was immediately made an indoor cat because i never would have forgiven myself if something had happened to her, that isn't me ( or anyone else on more high ground ) just saying i wouldn't put my animal at risk. 
There are accidents and then there are ACCIDENTS.
I mean, if your driving along and a cat suddenly leaps infront of your car and you run it over, it's terrible and you feel guilty, but providing you were driving sensibly then it would not be your fault. That would be an accident..
But letting a cat out that cannot really defend itself is an accident waiting to happen, IMO. Much the same as when people let unspayed cats wander round etc etc it is hard to have as much sympathy for someone who was not taking full precautions to protect their animal.
But when all is said and done, no one, but no one, wished anything except for the best for the cat in question! And isn't that what matters on a pet forum?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

In truth.. Not one of us know how the cat ended up in the neighbours garden.. We can only speculate.. Is there any point to all the arguing?



To the OP if you do come back on.. I really hope your cat makes a full recovery..
Big hugs.. xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey!!!!
> You talking to me or chewing a brick?


haha, nice one


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

kunzy said:


> haha, nice one


Haha You liked that comment that much you had to quote it twice..


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> In truth.. Not one of us know how the cat ended up in the neighbours garden.. We can only speculate.. Is there any point to all the arguing?
> 
> To the OP if you do come back on.. I really hope your cat makes a full recovery..
> Big hugs.. xxx


I didn't speculate when I posted my first post! I asked a question - and a simple one at that! Plain and simple and in English too! don't see a problem myself!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> Yes i think so.


37'ish 

................


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> 37'ish
> 
> ................


34 in june.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Haha You liked that comment that much you had to quote it twice..


got a problem with me?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> 34 in june.


You a Gemini then? Two ages for the twins


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I didn't speculate when I posted my first post! I asked a question - and a simple one at that! Plain and simple and in English too! don't see a problem myself!


Quite so.. And now everyone is up in arms..

Like Ive just said. 
The OP didn't give us much to go on.. 
The OP could be extremely stressed who knows..

Might be a regular thing for the cat to go out.. then again it could have escaped..
For all we know the garden could of been what they thought was cat proofed.. They hadn't noticed a a slight gap.. ? Who knows.. Not us...

Either way the OP hasn't stated all the facts..

So Im sure everyone is in agreement.. We all hope the kitty makes the best recovery possible under the circumstances and manages to live to a ripe old age.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

kunzy said:


> got a problem with me?


MMM Not a problem.. just thought it was a tad strange.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> You a Gemini then? Two ages for the twins


No i am a CRAB!!!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> MMM Not a problem.. just thought it was a tad strange.


You never done a double post by accident? :lol:

I doubt she did it on purpose!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> You never done a double post by accident? :lol:
> 
> I doubt she did it on purpose!


Im not sure.. Ive prob done thousands.. But it was two posts similar..

Not like a duplicate if you get me..


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> There is no point in posting these who said what to whom comments. They are not constructive to the thread or the atmosphere on the forum.


OK you win!! EVERYONE if you have a sick, old, frail, blind or deaf cat - just chuck it out in the garden for the night!

HALF the posters on this thread dont give a **** about the cat! they are more concerned about the feelings of the owner!

And you call it a pet forum!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> No i am a CRAB!!!!


Argh, they have claws, ouch


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> Argh, they have claws, ouch


I expected you to come out with something Whittier than that..:lol: I dunno why.. I just did.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Agreed that it is a forum supposedly about animal welfare, not for people really. That seems harsh but it's better to potentially save a cats life than hurt a few peoples feelings isn't it? at the end of the day we are all capable of taking care of ourself, animals are at our mercy the majority of the time.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> I expected you to come out with something Whittier than that..:lol: I dunno why.. I just did.


Hey MOM, it's midnight. I've turned into a tired pumpkin


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> Hey MOM, it's midnight. I've turned into a tired pumpkin


Come on i know you can do better!!!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> My goodness, how do some of you manage to breathe away up there on the moral high ground???


I actually manage to breathe very easily. I wonder how you manage to breathe with all that **** coming out of your mouth.



MoggyBaby said:


> Which part of my post, when I stated " a situation that you know sod all about" did you actually FAIL TO UNDERSTAND?????????


Well, it was difficult to understand because wading through all the **** obscured my vision, but that brings me to the question, which part of the OP's post did you fail to understand?

OP stated:



DG1 said:


> I am devastated my blind cat wandered into my neighbours garden and was savaged by their greyhound.


The definition of blind is to be sightless. A sightless cat is a vulnerable cat, therefore, special care needs to be taken either by not allowing said cat outside at all or only allowing the cat out under supervision in a cat-proof garden, so where was this supervision? If it was an accident caused by the cat escaping, why hasn't the OP stated this?



MoggyBaby said:


> There could have been ANY number of reasons how the cat ended up in that situation but thanks to some of you jumping up onto your high horses, we will never know how it came about or the fate of the poor cat in question.


Yes, there are any number of reasons why this cat could have got outside and DT simply asked the OP why this was the case. To date we still have not been told whether it was accidental or not. I stand by my earlier assertion that if the OP had nothing to hide, he/she would have told us it was accidental rather than running away. The very fact the OP has run off without giving an explanation is questionable in my opinion.

The original post also states that the cat 'wandered' into the neighbour's garden. Therefore, asking how it managed to wander into a neighbour's garden is not unreasonable. Please note that nowhere does it say the cat escaped from the house or a cat-proof garden, so it is not unreasonable to assume that the cat did not escape from anywhere but was in fact roaming free.



MoggyBaby said:


> Thus, I can say that _'I'_ have compassion and sympathy for others.


How often do you polish your halo?



MoggyBaby said:


> Some folks around here would do well to remember that for every finger you point at someone else, there are three pointing back at yourselves.


Yup! And I'm ready to bite every single one of them off.



MoggyBaby said:


> Furthermore, the more you try to justify your actions here, the more guilty you make yourselves appear.


Really? Whose making judgments now? Doesn't that depend on which side of the fence you are sitting? I don't see any guilty people around here. I see you and a handful of other people with a stick up your arse.



MoggyBaby said:


> Once again, a new PF member has removed themselves from the forum because of your assumed superior attitudes.


Boo! Hoo! Just because someone over-reacts to a perfectly reasonable question they are asked, is not mine or anyone else's problem. I won't be losing any sleep over it.



MoggyBaby said:


> Well, you won't be getting rid of me because someone has to be the voice of reason amongst the more sanctimonious so-and-so's on here!


WHAT? BWAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Stop it! My ribs are hurting.



MoggyBaby said:


> Finally, I have had a lot of experience with 'straight talkers' - they are usually the people with a lot of voice to talk with but not actually very much worthwhile to say, lacking in depth and completely oblivious to the feelings of those around them because they are too busy thinking that they are always right!!


I've had a lot of experience with hypocrites and you are their queen.



MoggyBaby said:


> There, I hope that was 'straight talking' enough for you!!!!


BRING IT ON SUGARPLUM!!!:tongue_smilie:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> Come on i know you can do better!!!


I agree.. Seriously was shocked at the reply.. :lol:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> Come on i know you can do better!!!


Oh dear, the only other 'crab' that sprang to mind was the of the STD variety and I thought it best not to make a joke about that


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I feel for the owner of the greyhound as they have to live with the fact their dog has injured a cat now, and yet it wasn't there fault as the cat went into there garden


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> I feel for the owner of the greyhound as they have to live with the fact their dog has injured a cat now, and yet it wasn't there fault as the cat went into there garden


100% behind you on that.What a horrible situation to be in.There was no way they could avoid this happening.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

buffie said:


> 100% behind you on that.What a horrible situation to be in.There was no way they could avoid this happening.


they always get bad press I know when walking blaze people say urg they kill cats ( hes a whippet ) but gets mistaken for a greyhound, I simply say yeah he lives with 6 haha drives me mad


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> Oh dear, the only other 'crab' that sprang to mind was the of the STD variety and I thought it best not to make a joke about that


I wasn't thinking of that one either.. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> they always get bad press I know when walking blaze people say urg they kill cats ( hes a whippet ) but gets mistaken for a greyhound, I simply say yeah he lives with 6 haha drives me mad


I often wonder how many of those who condemn greyhounds as killers,think nothing of placing a bet on "the dogs"


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

catsmum said:


> i am an adult, i suppose doube trouble is too, do you think either of us need you or the moderators or the tea and sympathy folks teaching us how to communicate?


Frankly, yes. This sort of thing happens here every week, sometimes several times a week, and the end result is usually the same, the OP leaves. The first person who asked why the cat was outside used the words "why the hell" which is a guaranteed way to put someone on the defensive and create a hostile atmosphere.

Liz


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

lizward said:


> Frankly, yes. This sort of thing happens here every week, sometimes several times a week, and the end result is usually the same, the OP leaves. The first person who asked why the cat was outside used the words "why the hell" which is a guaranteed way to put someone on the defensive and create a hostile atmosphere.
> 
> Liz


not really sure why you are responding to me when you could have responded directly to double trouble, if you missed it, this was her response to you on your advice to her on how to communicate



DoubleTrouble said:


> Spot on right catsmum! When I need advise on how to reply to a thread Liz ward I shall ask! but pleazzzze DONT hold your breathe!


as for creating a hostile atmospehere, enough people on the other side of the arguement are equally capable of doing that


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> My goodness, how do some of you manage to breathe away up there on the moral high ground??? You're so damn high up you've acquired God complexes!!!! Think you're the right-hand man now with a right to make judgements do you?
> 
> Which part of my post, when I stated " a situation that you know sod all about" did you actually FAIL TO UNDERSTAND?????????
> 
> ...


if i can stop laughing long enough to reply to this

like i said earlier, trying leading by example, all you are doing now is "do as I say, not as I do". people will never take that seriously.


----------



## Quixoticish (Feb 14, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thats half the problem though! too many folk dont say what they are really thinking!


That's because many of us have tact and good manners, henceforth we refrain from stating inappropriate things at incorrect times.

I'll have to remember to never post on here should anything untoward ever happen to my cat. It seems I'm likely to get jumped on from a great height by people sitting on the moral high ground patting themselves on the back.

I'm relatively new to PetForums but posts like these do it no favours. A member posted after something disastrous has happened and many of you lack the decency to exercise a little bit of common sense when you post, and instead just blast away at them with both barrels of the smug gun. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I noticed the first thing DT did was talk about the well being of the cat. Then added after the question about wandering, I had wondered myself and if no one had answered but the op we wouldn't be arguing right now. So please lets just leave it be and maybe the OP will return with an update on the cat and maybe she will tell us more about the kitty.


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Good God what a mess! I cannot believe all this has happened because Honeysmummy and I commented on DTs initial post. 

That is the last time I ever post anything on here which may upset/anger anyone on either side of the fence, as it clearly isn't worth it. 

Sparkles 

P.s. OP evidently isn't coming back so we'll never know what happened, making all this ridiculousness even more pointlesss.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

lizward said:


> Frankly, yes. This sort of thing happens here every week, sometimes several times a week, and the end result is usually the same, the OP leaves. The first person who asked why the cat was outside used the words "why the hell" which is a guaranteed way to put someone on the defensive and create a hostile atmosphere.
> 
> Liz


So you want me to dress my words up now then do ya?
Not a cat in hells chance!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Quixoticish said:


> That's because many of us have tact and good manners, henceforth we refrain from stating inappropriate things at incorrect times.
> 
> I'll have to remember to never post on here should anything untoward ever happen to my cat. It seems I'm likely to get jumped on from a great height by people sitting on the moral high ground patting themselves on the back.
> 
> I'm relatively new to PetForums but posts like these do it no favours. A member posted after something disastrous has happened and many of you lack the decency to exercise a little bit of common sense when you post, and instead just blast away at them with both barrels of the smug gun. Absolutely disgusting.


You questioning my manners now then too! This is the last time I am saying this but there is nothing whatsoever wrong with my initial thread! NOTHING!
you go into the dog section when a dog has savaged a child and you'll read far worse then this! I was an automatic respone from me! AFTER I had offered my condolences!

Had them that are spoiling for a fight have kept their gobs shut I very much doubt that the OP would never even have noticed and probably even explained to us the situation as to why the cat was out!

And it jut so happens that I thing you lot that are more concerned about the feelings of an owner rather then the well being of a cat are disqusting too as it happens - so evens stevens! This IS a pet forum NOT a love my neighbour for the pink and fluffy brigade!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> I noticed the first thing DT did was talk about the well being of the cat. Then added after the question about wandering, I had wondered myself and if no one had answered but the op we wouldn't be arguing right now. So please lets just leave it be and maybe the OP will return with an update on the cat and maybe she will tell us more about the kitty.


Thank you Jill! that was my point exactly! must be the wrong time of the month for some eh!

and to add Jill, there are ten people that like the initial thread - so I am NOT alone in my thoughts!
All I can say is it's a good job Tje ain't hear!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Quixoticish said:


> That's because many of us have tact and good manners, henceforth we refrain from stating inappropriate things at incorrect times.
> 
> I'll have to remember to never post on here should anything untoward ever happen to my cat. It seems I'm likely to get jumped on from a great height by people sitting on the moral high ground patting themselves on the back.
> 
> I'm relatively new to PetForums but posts like these do it no favours. A member posted after something disastrous has happened and many of you lack the decency to exercise a little bit of common sense when you post, and instead just blast away at them with both barrels of the smug gun. Absolutely disgusting.


That's because we care about the animals and not the overly raw sensibilities of an individual whose post appears to suggest a BLIND cat was allowed to WANDER! This is a petforum for people who care about our pets and it pisses people off when we get trolls on here who don't take proper care of their pets needs.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Quixoticish said:


> That's because many of us have tact and good manners, henceforth we refrain from stating inappropriate things at incorrect times.
> 
> .


My god! The hypocrisy of you people knows no bounds. You just cannot stop yourselves from throwing out these insults. Take a good look at what you have written and then show us how this post shows tact and good manners?


----------



## Newbouy (Apr 17, 2011)

DG1, just stumbled on this forum, and had to join and post just to say how very sorry I am to hear of what happened, and the way you have been made to feel here. Here is a big heartfelt cyberhug for you and kitty ((((())))) not much, but hope it helps.

I do hope kitty makes a full recovery, and am thinking of you both, although I doubt you will read this, why on earth would you, or anybody else for that matter return here? Very best wishes to you.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> Maybe, but in this case it is your lot being nasty to us rather than just waiting for the OP to answer the question that has caused this argument. If anyone is spoiling for a fight, it's all of you.


I think catsmum is agreeing with what we said, i THINK ... :blink: :tongue_smilie: bit confusing now !


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gem16 said:


> I think catsmum is agreeing with what we said, i THINK ... :blink: :tongue_smilie: bit confusing now !


Was just going to post the same thing.I'm fairly certain that catsmum is on the animal welfare wagon with us,not surprised if things have become a bit confused


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> This is a petforum for people who care about our pets and it pisses people off when we get trolls on here who don't take proper care of their pets needs.


Trolls ???


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

lizward said:


> Trolls ???


People that troll forums looking for arguments!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Gem16 said:


> I think catsmum is agreeing with what we said, i THINK ... :blink: :tongue_smilie: bit confusing now !


Yup! It is. Lol! Sorry Catsum.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Gem16 said:


> I think catsmum is agreeing with what we said, i THINK ... :blink: :tongue_smilie: bit confusing now !


Yeah! Sorry. I'm getting carried away.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Op if and when you come back please update on your cat by starting a new thread. All members regardless of anything else are all concerned and hope your cat is doing better...Thanks Jill


----------

